# First timer DNP log



## Trainline (Mar 24, 2022)

Hi all.

I'm using this post to track my first DNP run.

I plan to start Monday and will be doing 100g a day for 5 days, then 200g a day for 9 days.
I know this is very conservative but frankly with the reputation of this compound, I'd rather take it easy my first time - lifting and fitness is a long term affair so what's a few weeks?
I have already taken a solitary 100g cap to ensure I didn't keel over.

*Background*
I'm currently sitting at 154lb and am 5'9". Pretty light, but I still have the dreaded love handles and a saggy gut.
Part of this I believe is due to a 90lb weight loss using CICO.
I've been lifting fairly consistently for a couple of years, but don't really look like it since I've always been on a massive defecit.

I'm hoping to lose most of this surplus fat during this (and maybe a subsequent) run so I can go back to maintenance for a while before starting a long slow surplus.
I've been spinning my wheels for too long now so I'm hoping to break the cycle.

*Supplements*
Multivitamins
3g vitamin C
1000iu vitamin E
2 electrolyte tabs a day (with 500ml water)
2g pyruvate
I have Benadryl to hand
And of course lots of water

I have been tracking my body temp for a while so have a baseline.

*Diet*
I've been eating at a big defecit for around a year now (with the odd break for holidays) and progress has been painfully slow. I'm currently at around 1200kcal a day. I have started to eat maintenance (1900kcal) for the last day or two in an effort to be able to "reset metabolism", which I had planned to do for a couple of weeks.
I think I'll probably stick to around 1400kcal during the run.
Protein is around 0.9 per lb bodyweight. Carbs I keep fairly low, around 150g.

*Routine*
I'll be continuing my very short PPLxPPL routine which I squeeze into my lunch break at work.
Cardio could definitely be improved to be honest but I struggle with squeezing it in sometimes. That said I do get in around 12000 steps a day split over several short walks.

To be continued Monday...


----------



## Beti ona (Mar 24, 2022)

You should do more cardio and not reduce calories as much.

I would like to take a week break after the first 5 days on 100mg.


----------



## Trainline (Mar 24, 2022)

Thanks


Beti ona said:


> You should do more cardio and not reduce calories as much.
> 
> I would like to take a week break after the first 5 days on 100mg.


Thanks for the comment, I'll definitely take the cardio point on board!

Why the week break though after the first 5 days? Just to make sure there are no lingering effects? And would you then start again at 200, or the same, ie 100 for 5 days then 200 for 9?


----------



## Beti ona (Mar 24, 2022)

You want to know if you are going to have an allergic reaction before you increase the dose, it will also give you time to lose water retention and see the fat loss. Finally you want to assess how well you tolerate the product and how it affects your workouts and diet.

100mg for 5-7 days should be friendly, so you can double the dose in the next cycle, or better yet:

200-200-100-100-100

You don't have to shoot all the cartridges from the beginning and feel bad and suffer too many side effects, it is better to go little by little, you will not put your health at risk and you will be able to find your sweet spot where you can still diet, lift and have a life reasonably good.


----------



## Valdosta (Mar 25, 2022)

are you sure you have fat to lose? the gut and love handles could just be loose skin from your recent cut


----------



## Trainline (Mar 25, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> are you sure you have fat to lose? the gut and love handles could just be loose skin from your recent cut



Yeah for sure, I've seen enough pictures to understand the difference.
But thanks for the input - definitely something others should consider beforehand.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Mar 28, 2022)

Trainline said:


> Yeah for sure, I've seen enough pictures to understand the difference.
> But thanks for the input - definitely something others should consider beforehand.


Check out my pictures, I cut twice on DNP and lost 15-20kgs in 2 months my second time.


----------



## Trainline (Mar 28, 2022)

Day 1.
Took 100g around 3 hours ago. I'll be taking Beti's advice and doing 100g for 5 days initially to see how I get on.

One question...how long before the heat disappears at the end of a run? I need to go into the office in about 4 weeks on a Monday, and I'm planning on ending a 2 week run the day before.


----------



## Beti ona (Mar 28, 2022)

In 2 or 3 days the heat should go away


----------



## Trainline (Mar 29, 2022)

Day 2 - 100g.
No sides apart from slightly yellow urine, which is surprising considering I'm hammering water, between 3-4L a day easily.


----------



## Beti ona (Mar 29, 2022)

Don't exaggerate with water either, just increase your usual consumption a little.


----------



## Trainline (Mar 29, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> Don't exaggerate with water either, just increase your usual consumption a little.


I did think reading some old logs that people were drinking a crazy amount of water. I am using the colour of my piss as my guiding light (though perhaps not the best idea with the colour of DNP)!


----------



## Beti ona (Mar 30, 2022)

Massive amounts of water aren't necessary if you're only running 100-200 mg, don't do tons of exercise, and it's not blazing hot where you're living.

Drinking more water than usual is fine along with some electrolytes, but you don't need to overdo it. 

I think 3-4 l amount is perfect, I drink that amount regularly, it also depends on your body weight and diet (keto or no keto), I take a lot of salt.

Anyway, the body will let you know if you need more water or not, you will wake up at night thirsty (hungry too, but it is water, not food that you need)


----------



## Trainline (Mar 30, 2022)

Day 3 - 100g.

Another side surfaced last night... horrendous smelling gas. Wife hasn't noticed yet but I'll ensure she does later. 
Felt marginally hotter during my workout this morning.


----------



## Trainline (Mar 30, 2022)

Gas update - been fine all day but just had a carb heavy dinner, so let's see how long before the show starts.


----------



## Trainline (Mar 31, 2022)

Day 4 - 100g 
Gas seems to have subsided.
No more sides.


----------



## HighHeater (Mar 31, 2022)

Man the smell of DNp sucks. It hits ya randomly but when it does, everyone knows


----------



## Trainline (Apr 1, 2022)

Day 5 - 100g. No sides.
Having a week off now and will resume at 200g a day after that, split into two doses.


----------



## Trainline (Apr 7, 2022)

Back on it now since I had no lingering sides during my time off. 

This time I'll be taking 200mg split into two doses - one in the morning and one in the late afternoon.

Starting weight is 152.2lb.

Day 1 was yesterday, and I woke up with a slightly dry mouth this morning.


----------



## Beti ona (Apr 7, 2022)

Trainline said:


> Day 1 was yesterday, and I woke up with a slightly dry mouth this morning.



Totally normal, I have to drink several times during sleep, it sucks


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Apr 7, 2022)

Trainline said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I'm using this post to track my first DNP run.
> 
> ...



Hey man
Not trying to be a dick
But you're 159 lbs
Maybe do a recomp instead of a cut?
It will only make things easier in your longer journey
You are eating 1400cal, you just described my lunch.
You'll need to put in muscle at some point or you will literally always look bad.

Good for thought


Intel.imperitive said:


> Check out my pictures, I cut twice on DNP and lost 15-20kgs in 2 months my second time.



Intel
Shut the fuck up
You would blow away with a decent gust of wind.
Dont give fitness or compound advice to anyone


----------



## Trainline (Apr 7, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Hey man
> Not trying to be a dick
> But you're 159 lbs
> Maybe do a recomp instead of a cut?
> ...



Oh man this one hits close to home.
Not a dick comment at all, it's the proper advice.
After cutting for a loooong time I did do a recomp for a couple of months, which turned into a very slow bulk for a couple more. I started around 150 and got up to 160. I definitely look better than when I started but ultimately I'm unhappy with my flab, and I look like a damn hourglass thanks to my hips and back fat 

I'm just trying to look at least half way decent with my shirt off and I feel like I need to smash this stubborn white fat into submission once and for all by getting down real low. Not even bothered about seeing abs.
After that the plan is to eat at 200 over maintenance for years


----------



## Trainline (Apr 8, 2022)

Day 2 bought no sides apart from being slightly hotter while eating dinner, which was about an hour after my second 100mg dose.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Apr 8, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Hey man
> Not trying to be a dick
> But you're 159 lbs
> Maybe do a recomp instead of a cut?
> ...


Lol, first you say don't give advice because you don't have experience. Now you say it because I have too much experience and my results were too good. It's DNP we're talking about, it's a good thing that I'm lightweight and adds to my credibility.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Apr 8, 2022)

Trainline said:


> Oh man this one hits close to home.
> Not a dick comment at all, it's the proper advice.
> After cutting for a loooong time I did do a recomp for a couple of months, which turned into a very slow bulk for a couple more. I started around 150 and got up to 160. I definitely look better than when I started but ultimately I'm unhappy with my flab, and I look like a damn hourglass thanks to my hips and back fat
> 
> ...


I get what you're saying
I'll out it this way
I'm bulking hard right now
Went from lean and now I have a bit of a muffin top, I'll keep eating until my abs are finally gone, even then, I will still have people tell me i look good
Big arms/ Shouldefs and a V taper will help
Furthermore, more muscle mass will eat up more calories.

Just food for thought, good kuxk


Intel.imperitive said:


> Lol, first you say don't give advice because you don't have experience. Now you say it because I have too much experience and my results were too good. It's DNP we're talking about, it's a good thing that I'm lightweight and adds to my credibility.



No
It shows how much of a fucking tool you are
that you would even take DNP while looking like that.
credibility?
You took a pill to look anorexic 
Shut up and eat some food


----------



## 1bigun11 (Apr 8, 2022)

Intels DNP Clinic


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Apr 8, 2022)

1bigun11 said:


> Intels DNP Clinic
> View attachment 20486


I know that was meant to be rude but it made me laugh!


----------



## 1bigun11 (Apr 8, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I know that was meant to be rude but it made me laugh!


Good.  We all need to laugh.  I'm glad you can take a joke.


----------



## Trainline (Apr 9, 2022)

Day 3, no sides. 

Day 4 (today). No sides but down to 151 from starting weight of 152.2. Not paying too much attention to the scale until the end though.


----------



## Trainline (Apr 11, 2022)

Day 5. Noticing I'm a little hotter after taking the tab for a while but not actually sweating.


----------



## Trainline (Apr 12, 2022)

Day 6. All good in the hood.


----------



## Beti ona (Apr 12, 2022)

The maximum amount in the system is obtained between days 5 and 8, so you will not notice many changes at the moment.


----------



## Trainline (Apr 12, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> The maximum amount in the system is obtained between days 5 and 8, so you will not notice many changes at the moment.


Good to know, thanks.


----------



## Trainline (Apr 17, 2022)

Nothing to report really, just checking in. 
I think I picked a bad time for this run given that I have time off with the family and am surrounded by chocolate eggs! Diet hasn't been as strict as I'd have liked over the past day or two but I'm trying to limit the damage with cardio. Had some rare time to myself a couple of days back so went for a three hour hike.
I have also abstained from alcohol of course.
 Scale seems to fluctuate a pound up or down per day as it usually does.


----------



## HighHeater (Apr 17, 2022)

Holidays can be difficult to control around. If you were in a higher dose per day, you’d def notice it really quickly and then want to refrain from the junk food. But scale will flux, it’s normal. You prob won’t see too much going on with the 100mg/day tho as sides will be very minimal, If at all noticeable


----------



## Trainline (Apr 17, 2022)

HighHeater said:


> Holidays can be difficult to control around. If you were in a higher dose per day, you’d def notice it really quickly and then want to refrain from the junk food. But scale will flux, it’s normal. You prob won’t see too much going on with the 100mg/day tho as sides will be very minimal, If at all noticeable


I did 100mg for 5 days then paused to assess tolerance. I'm on 200mg now, though sides are still barely noticeable. Definitely there though. Not expecting to shed a huge amount with this dose, just a nudge in the right direction. Which anecdotally, it does seem to have done already.


----------



## HighHeater (Apr 17, 2022)

Yeah dnp can be different each cycle you run. You may retain some water and puff or barely have any and lose throughout. In the end tho, it always comes about the same. Not sure about the pausing midway as if didn’t have any negative. Then all good with reactions and such. You’ll notice more on the 200mg tho usually a little after you eat


----------



## Trainline (Apr 20, 2022)

Last day today.
I'll update again over the weekend with final stats. 
After this I think I'm going to eat at maintenance for a month before resuming at a 500kcal defecit. I think my body is becoming too efficient at operating with low calories!
May consider another DNP run depending on the results of that.


----------



## Trainline (May 12, 2022)

Forgot to follow up with this. My run finished at the same weight overall, so no loss. I think in hindsight I should have "normalised" my calorie intake after cutting so aggressively for so long. 
Currently eating at maintenance again and steady, which is a nice break since it feels like I'm eating like a king.

Will continue this for several weeks and then cut again (without DNP) to see if I can get rid of the last bits of flab.

Depending on the results of that I might run DNP once more later this year, probably at 400mg instead of 200mg.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 12, 2022)

Trainline said:


> Forgot to follow up with this. My run finished at the same weight overall, so no loss. I think in hindsight I should have "normalised" my calorie intake after cutting so aggressively for so long.
> Currently eating at maintenance again and steady, which is a nice break since it feels like I'm eating like a king.
> 
> Will continue this for several weeks and then cut again (without DNP) to see if I can get rid of the last bits of flab.
> ...


A lot of people I know who run DNP get results like this. I don't think it's the DNP, there are a million factors that go into it.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> A lot of people I know who run DNP get results like this. I don't think it's the DNP, there are a million factors that go into it.


Is that your “expert” opinion? Lol. This is dumb.


----------



## Brum (May 16, 2022)

Trainline said:


> Forgot to follow up with this. My run finished at the same weight overall, so no loss. I think in hindsight I should have "normalised" my calorie intake after cutting so aggressively for so long.
> Currently eating at maintenance again and steady, which is a nice break since it feels like I'm eating like a king.
> 
> Will continue this for several weeks and then cut again (without DNP) to see if I can get rid of the last bits of flab.
> ...


Diet plays a huge part in the success of losing weight full stop, on a DNP cycle is no exception.
Im not accusing you of over eating but the amount of people i have seen over the years who have had little to no weightloss on DNP it is 99% down to eating too much and thinking DNP will burn the extra calories away so it doesnt matter eating a few donoughts or kfc once or twice a week and then the odd snack here and there. It all adds up which is why people put on fat.

Fat loss,  80% is diet, DNP will increase your energy burning efforts by 40-60% but over eating means DNP will do little to nothing in the end other than reduce the fat GAINED.

Putting yourself through a DNP cycle with the sides that come with the DNP, im baffled why diet is not 100% thought out and executed by everyone ?


----------

